# Romantic Cities in the world.



## Kurapika (Dec 29, 2007)

FIDEL CASTRO said:


> What is so romantic about a sewer that might be smelling like a toilet?


It's been a while since I've seen a little anti-French **** here.

What's so special about Miami except for papier-maché looking buldings, drug trafficking and pimps and hoes.

And Cubans stink as well.


----------



## AdamChobits (Jun 7, 2006)

JD said:


> romantic cities? I don't see romance in any of the cities. Any city can be "romantic" if you are with the right person.


This is a good point.

If you are in love with someone, whatever place is romantic if you are with that person. However, if you have been hurt and you are suffering because of love, whatever place will look hostile and sad...


----------



## atariboy15 (Sep 11, 2002)

Kurapika said:


> It's been a while since I've seen a little anti-French **** here.
> 
> What's so special about Miami except for papier-maché looking buldings, drug trafficking and pimps and hoes.
> 
> And Cubans stink as well.




WOW. rage issues? lol :nuts:


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

edit


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

*Romantic Cities*

1. Key West, Florida
2. Amsterdam, the Netherlands
3. Mykonos, Greece
4. San Francisco, California
5. Provincetown, Massachusetts
6. Brighton, U.K.
7. Sitges, Spain
8. Fire Island, New York

did I leave any out???

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jimmyfa (Jun 13, 2007)

phillybud said:


> 1. Key West, Florida
> 2. Amsterdam, the Netherlands
> 3. Mykonos, Greece
> 4. San Francisco, California
> ...


I think so, They are really beautiful. Could you please post some their photos? This web is useful. I can make friends with many people in the world.


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

Kurapika said:


> It's been a while since I've seen a little anti-French **** here.
> 
> What's so special about Miami except for papier-maché looking buldings, drug trafficking and pimps and hoes.
> 
> And Cubans stink as well.


OMG!!! Dude, I was just reffering to that sewer. I never said that Paris is a smelling place or that their people smell really bad as everybody says.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Kurapika said:


> It's been a while since I've seen a little anti-French **** here.
> 
> What's so special about Miami except for papier-maché looking buldings, drug trafficking and pimps and hoes.
> 
> And Cubans stink as well.


Need a bit of counselling?


----------



## Encore (Jul 22, 2005)

I think Bruges in Belgium is a very beautiful and romantic city:


----------



## marymonto (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you, a peace place and it's nice, too.


----------



## Venantio (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm sorry, just want to know, what makes a city so romantic? Its beauty, its buildings, the environment or what?


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

marymonto said:


> Ok, you can think so. Everybody like seeing the romance in your city.Could you share them to everyone?


I think that is a great idea.... instead of ranting about 'cities cannot be romantic' you should show us how romance takes place everywhere, even in the most ugliest city


----------



## Príncipe (Nov 11, 2006)

I think that cities with cold/mild weather & nice architecture can be very romantic - that's why I think European cities are associated with romance (at least here in south america)


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

fettekatz said:


> I think that is a great idea.... instead of ranting about 'cities cannot be romantic' you should show us how romance takes place everywhere, even in the most ugliest city


Exactly, to be honest I don't think Paris romantic.


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

Zahle, the red roofed city of Lebanon. It's also called "The City of Wine and Poetry"











cafés and restaurants in the north of the city, near the river


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

trust me, it's not about where you are. it's about who you're with.


----------



## AdamChobits (Jun 7, 2006)

Yeah. A anyplace can burn as hell of sadness if you have had your heart broken. Anyplace can be pink and smell so good if you are so happy with someone...


----------



## jimmyfa (Jun 13, 2007)

Today's valentine day. It's a good time to visit a romantic city. 








A romantic city 
(http://www3.nationalgeographic.com/places/images/photos/photo_lg_paris.jpg)


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

marymonto said:


> Ok, you can think so. Everybody like seeing the romance in your city.Could you share them to everyone?


Go search for pictures of Bay area:bash:


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Melbourne in Winter or colder months can be romantic

alleways, galleries, theaters, beautiful bay and plus a river runs through it ...


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Chester, England
Sutri, Italy
Auxerre, France
Gruyère, Switzerland
Santorini, Greece
Ouro Preto, Brazil
Yogyakarta, Indonesia


----------



## Bizkaiko (Jan 27, 2008)

Como and its lake (do you remember Star Wars - Episode II ?)


----------



## Brazil_Gold Coast (Oct 23, 2007)

phillybud said:


> 1. Key West, Florida
> 2. Amsterdam, the Netherlands
> 3. Mykonos, Greece
> 4. San Francisco, California
> ...


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
Yes you did leave two out
Sydney, Australia
Rio, Brazil
and maybe include
Buenos Aires, Argentina
Queenstown, New Zealand


----------



## brownman (Dec 24, 2006)

St. Tropez
Palma De Mallorca
Venice
Stockholm
Paris
Marrakech
New York
Capri
Gibraltar
Cape Town


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

Kyoto esp during autumn season.


----------



## ChrisDVD (Apr 19, 2007)

i think we forgot a very obvious one....
Montreal, Canada. 
Not only those it have a romantic architecture (Vieux Montréal)... but the People are very romantic too.


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

Lisbon, Portugal. Truly romantic!


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Bizkaiko said:


> Como and its lake (do you remember Star Wars - Episode II ?)


yes of course!

the villa is also used in Bond Casino Royale - when he recuperated - later stage

its heaven on earth!


----------



## Bizkaiko (Jan 27, 2008)

Alibaba said:


> yes of course!
> 
> the villa is also used in Bond Casino Royale - when he recuperated - later stage
> 
> its heaven on earth!


And this:








was used in Ocean's 12


I really love this city


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

*Travel and Leisure list of Romantic Destination*

*T+L's Favourite Romantic Destinations*


http://www.travelandleisure.com.au/valentines/

Valentine's Day comes once a year, but travel offers a year-round opportunity to show the special person in your life how much you love them. Here, Travel + Leisure Australia provides a list of 20 romantic, inspirational escapes.





























PARIS AT DAWN

Anyone can swoon at the top of the Eiffel Tower. Go one better and wake up early and recreate the romantic, blue-tinged scenes from the hit French movie, Diva, as you wander around the captivating streets of the City of Light, just as the cafes are baking the first croissants of day.

www.franceguide.com



RENEW YOURSELVES AT GWINGANNA

Forgo the champagne, choccies and caffeine and instead celebrate your love with Gwinganna's signature spa ritual, a four-hour "journey into the senses" for couples. The Gold Coast hinterland retreat offers three-, four-, five- or seven-day programs, with organic food, a range of activities and the Southern Hemisphere's biggest spa. You're guaranteed to leave refreshed and renewed.

www.gwinganna.com



WAKE UP TO THE TAJ MAHAL

Book a luxurious Taj Mahal view room at the exclusive Oberoi Amarvilas Hotel, with its Moorish and Mughal-inspired architecture. The hotel (the poshest place to stay in Agra) is a mere 600 metres from the world's ultimate monument to love.

www.oberoihotels.com



REVEL IN RAVELLO

Immerse yourself in the exquisite vistas of the Amalfi Coast, arguably Europe's most beautiful and inspiring coastline, from a restaurant terrace in the hilltop town of Ravello. From July to October, catch a performance of classical or contemporary music, dance and cinema as part of the Ravello Festival.

www.hotelcaruso.com



CATCH SUNRISE AT MACHU PICCHU

Watch dawn break over Machu Picchu, the ancient citadel of the Incas by staying overnight in the elegant Machu Picchu Sanctuary Lodge. By mid-morning the tour buses offload their hordes, and while the ruins and surrounding mountain peaks are no less magnificent, the

www.orient-express.com

TAKE A SOJOURN IN SLOVENIA

The fairytale capital of Ljubljana is made for lovers with winding laneways and a famed strip of cafes and eateries that line the central canal where the Sava and Ljubljanica rivers collide. And when you have wined and dined all you can in this gorgeous village-like city, drive north to the lakeside town of Bled. Here, you can row your date out onto the glacial Lake Bled where a small island is home to a church built on the site of a temple in honour of Živa, the Slavic goddess of love and fertility. Ring its bell together, it is said to bring good luck.

www.slovenia.info



CRUISE THE CHAO PHRAYA

Take a two-night cruise out of Bangkok, along its exotic river, aboard an exquisite restored teak rice barge, with room for just one other couple. At night dine under the stars on the open deck of the boat, en route to the historic former capital of Ayutthaya.

www.manohracruises.com



UNCOVER SECRET GREEK ISLANDS

While the better-known islands can be overrun with tourists, head off the beaten track to unspoiled isles like Spetses and Monemvasia. These Grecian getaways still have their own distinct personalities with sumptuous, yet unpretentious, food and the kind of welcome you get from the locals that tells you that you have really got away from it all.

www.gnto.gr



TOTALLY INDULGE AT BEDARRA

Retreat with your lover and a bottle of Bollie (from Bedarra's famous open bar) to a poolside daybed and gaze out at the glorious Coral Sea. Privacy is paramount at Bedarra, where the 16 villas are secluded amongst the rainforest, and two Pavilions have their own private plunge pools. While there's a host of activities on offer – fishing, snorkelling, sailing, or taking a motorised dinghy to secluded beaches - it's really a place to reconnect, unwind and indulge.




MOUNTAIN HOPPING IN WANAKA

Spend the night on a mountain plateau encircled by the craggy, snow-dusted peaks of Mt Aspiring national park. A chopper drops you off to be coddled in the comforts of a private chalet, accessible only to guests of Whare Kea, Wanaka's finest lakeside lodge.

www.wharekealodge.com

TANGO IN BUENOS AIRES

The best of Europe and South America collide in the Argentinian capital. Sweat it out in the packed tango halls, spoil yourself on world-class local designs at Palermo Soho, or dine at the fantastic local restaurants. The city has recently begun to throb with a vibrant energy brought about by youth, vigour and a fresh sense of self-awareness, experience it with someone you love.

www.turismo.gov.ar



LUANG PRABANG AT DAWN

Rise early in this spectacular World Heritage-listed town, on the banks of the Mekong in Laos, and witness alms-giving to the saffron-robe-clad monks on their serene ritual procession through the quiet streets. Then wander off for a leisurely breakfast at one of the many French-style cafes.

www.travelindochina.com.au



STROLL IN OLD HAVANA

The crumbling Spanish Colonial facades of Old Havana provide the perfect backdrop for walking hand-in-hand. Be drawn to a local dark-wood bar by the sound of the Afro-Cuban rhythms that waft up and down the cobbled streets; and once inside there is an ice-cold mojito waiting for you, or perhaps a daquiri, Ernest Hemingway's drink of choice. And as the moon rises high in the sky, walk along the Malecon, the city's seaside promenade and let the sea breeze mingle with the music.

www.havanatours.com.au



CANAL BOATING IN ENGLAND

Glide at walking pace along England's storied landscape as small hamlets gradually reveal themselves, navigate centuries-old locks and when it all gets too much chug over to your nearest canal-side country pub and tie-off the boat for a quiet pint. The pace of life on the canals is romantic enough but there is also the thrill of adventure as each gorgeous little town reveals its secret underbelly. And the utter privacy of mooring at whichever stretch of British countryside appeals to you most is hard to beat.

www.visitbritain.com.au



TOUR THE RIOJA

The landscape around Spain's famed Rioja region can change in a heartbeat, from dramatic mountain ranges to fields of undulating vines that produce the region's famous tipples. And the hospitality is legendary with towns such as the quaint regional centre of Haro providing steaming plates of delicious tapas and local music that will have you pushing back the tables, grabbing your loved one and dancing the night away.

www.spain.info




NEW YEAR'S EVE IN SYDNEY

Beat the crowds and book two seats at Opera Australia's New Year's Eve Gala Concert, which allows you the privilege of viewing the famed fireworks from inside the Sydney Opera House, as well as, of course, a night of sensational music and partying. Tickets go on sale mid-year.

www.opera-australia.org.au



LIVE IT UP AT THE HOTEL DU CAP 

Lay your head at the hotel that movie stars call home when they travel to the Cannes Film Festival in the European summer. Nestled in a huge pine forest to ensure absolute privacy, the luxe lodging is split into the main hotel and the star-friendly Eden Roc suites by the sparking azure sea. The service is everything you would expect and you can mingle at the luxurious Bellini Bar and sip cocktails on the over-the-top white leather lounges.

www.grand-hotel-cap-ferrat.com



TOKYO BY NIGHT

Book a table for two at the New York Grill at the Park Hyatt, Tokyo, in the heart of Shinjuku, where the movie, Lost in Translation was filmed. This is the restaurant – still with the best views of the Tokyo capital – where, 52 floors up, Tokyo lovebirds come to propose.

www.hyatt.com



GET PASSIONATE IN ST PETERSBURG

Fuel your passion, culturally and otherwise, and secure tickets to a ballet or classical music concert during the St Petersburg "Stars of the White Nights" Festival (May 11 to July 20). Then cap off the evening with an unscripted wander along the city's canals, paying homage to its glorious baroque buildings and many bridges in the moody blue of a midnight twilight.

www.mariinsky.ru/en



LIVE LIKE A PRINCE IN PHUKET

Roll out of your obscenely comfortable king-sized bed and plunge naked into your own private swimming pool in a private villa in Phuket. A growing number of the Thai island's resorts now offer an additional level of privacy to the ultimate in luxury. All the resort facilities are at your disposal, and a personal chef is on hand to cater to your every culinary whim.

www.trisara.com



Sexy BA


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

and another survey


*Asia accommodates romance on Valentine’s Day*

Wotif.com survey reveals opinions on Valentine’s Day are worlds apart

SINGAPORE – 12 February 2008 : 

Asians believe it’s romantic, Kiwis feel it’s sincere, Aussies think it’s saucy and Europeans think it’s a rip off.

Online accommodation website, Wotif.com’s survey of nearly 2000 customers found that opinions on Valentine’s Day differ from country to country.

Director of Business Development and Marketing in Asia, Rita Goh said, “one thing that almost 100% of respondents agreed on was that it’s a day designed for the ladies.

“So with Asian’s believing it’s romantic and Valentine’s deals on Wotif.com selling fast, there should be a lot of happy women in Asia this Thursday” she added.

Respondents also named the most romantic destinations in the world and Asia, so if you’d like to get away for (or from) Valentine’s Day here’s where to visit (or avoid) this Thursday – Saturday night.
*
Top 10 romantic destinations in the world
1. Venice
2. Paris
3. Rome
4. Vienna
5. New York
6. Florence
7. Las Vegas
8. Prague
9. Melbourne
10. Koh Samui*


Top 10 romantic destinations in Asia

*1. Bali
2. Phuket
3. Tokyo
4. Hong Kong
5. Seoul
6. Hokkaidao
7. Hua Hin
8. Shanghai
9. Ho Chi Minh City
10. Hanoi*


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Its so funny...Just the other day I read in a local newspaper article that "most break ups occur on a romantic holiday in the ideal destination". That would make the "romantic" city the "break up" city!? Bye, Bye Paris and Venice!
Anyway, a "romantic" city I would classify as a place with a stunning setting, rustic food, wine with a kick, and where one is able to fck with no inhibitions nor restrictions!


----------

